# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Can anyone help with this?

## Baneyw

In 1994-1995, I met a good friend who was a Russian soldier serving in Zagreb, Croatia.  When our deployment ended, we exchanged information, and promised to keep in touch.  Unfortunately, I never could understand his contact information.  I ran across it last night and want to try again to locate him.  I thought a good Russian speaking forum would be a good place to start??? 
His name is Sergei.   
Here is what was written:   AA54CA19-742F-47AE-812B-7B347683DB9F.jpg 
Sorry if this isn’t the place for such a question. I hope I’m not violating any forum rules by posting here.  Thanks so much for any information anyone can provide. 
.

----------


## Baneyw

I can’t even really search the internet because I don’t have a Russian keyboard to type most of that. 
that.

----------


## Alex80

Post code: 238700 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovets...ningrad_Oblast
Shevchenko st, 3A, apartment 58
His name seems like Rudic Sergey, however it's written unclear.
This house: https://goo.gl/ynJ5GH

----------


## Baneyw

Wow!  Thanks so much!  I’m so glad I finally thought to ask for help.  Was there any other information besides the address?  I’m reading about his town now.  My mother just told me that my great, great grand-parents (last name: Kuhlman) immigrated from Prussia.  I’m going to find out more about that.  
I’d like to send a postcard to see if by chance anyone still living there would know of him. Would anyone here know how to write the address for mailing?

----------


## Alex80

Address is: Russia, Kaliningrad Oblast, Sovetsk town, Shevchenko street, house 3A, apartment 58
7-59-97 seems like stationary phone number local to town. It needs country number + oblast code to make call from different country. Seems like 997-01161 is it, but I am not sure. Anyway cell phones inside Russia have different format.
If we search "how to call to Sovetsk" we can find this: Телефонный код Советска, код города Советск, Как позвонить в Советск, 40161
It states you need to dial next number for make call from another country:
00 7 40161 XXXXX where XXXXX is 5-digit number inside Sovetsk. Seems legit, you could try it.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Alex80 wrote you a translated address, however it is written for Russian postmen, so I advice you to address your card that way: 
Rudic Sergey
ul. Shevchenko, 3A/58
Sovetsk
Kaliningradskaya Oblast
RUSSIA (РОССИЯ)
238700 
It would be the most fitable format.
However, you can still use Alex80's format and it will be sent. 
 Also you can ask in your postcard if they know where Sergey lives. New inhabitants can know it, if he does not live there anymore. It is better to write that part in Russian.

----------


## alexsms

> postmen

 it's mostly postwomen here, )) you oughta ask more for political freedoms there ))

----------

